# Rain or Shine We gonna Ride photos



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are some photos from this weekend at a Local riding place.. I finnaly got to try out my new silverbacks and man on man do those tires pull like no tommorrow..Lots of fun times and Lots of rain.. I only got pulled out of 2 holes all day and Both of them I couldnt touch bottom in when I got off my atv









http://outdoors.webshots.com/slideshow/577825826GMJDLT


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

looked fun


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

looks like a good time:bigok:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like a blast.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Pics and vid........... Kudos for postin up, makes me miss my BRUTE


----------

